# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ .. 2009 - 2010 > إرشيف بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين 2011 >  >  المنتخب الجزائري يصل السودان

## مرهف

* 


 يباشر اليوم المنتخب الوطني الجزائري لكرة  القدم للمحليين مرحلته الأخيرة لتحضير نهائيات أمم إفريقيا التي ستنطلق بعد  غد الجمعة في الخرطوم  والتي سيدشنها المنتخب الجزائري (الخضر) يوم السبت بمواجهة أوغندا.



 كان  المنتخب الجزائري قد وصل إلى  الخرطوم في وقت مبكر من  صبيحة أمس، قادما من اسطنبول التي توقف فيها لساعات، بعد تغيير رحلته التي  كانت مقررة عبر العاصمة المصرية القاهرة. ووجد أفراد المنتخب  في استقبالهم لدى وصولهم الخرطوم سفير الجزائر في السودان  بالإضافة إلى رئيس الاتحاد الجزائري لكرة القدم محمد روراوة الذي يتواجد  هناك ضمن بعثة للاتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم، حيث تنقل أمس إلى مدينة ود مدني "حوالي 180 كلم عن الخرطوم لمراقبة المنشآت بها، والتي ستحتضن  منافسات المجموعة الثانية، والتي حامت حولها بعض الشكوك حول مدى استعدادها  لاحتضان المباريات. ومرّ وصول المنتخب الوطني عبر مطار الخرطوم في صمت، حيث  لم تكن هناك جماهير في الاستقبال، وقد يعود ذلك إلى وصول المنتخب الجزائري في وقت  مبكر. وبدأ  اللاعبون واثقين من تحقيق نتائج جيدة في هذه البطولة التي ستشارك فيها  الجزائر للمرة الأولى رغم أن المنتخب الجزائري سينافس في مجموعة السودان  البلد المنظم، والذي يسعى هو الآخر للتتويج بهذا اللقب. ويسعى المنتخب  الجزائري إلى الوصول إلى أدوار متقدمة بهذه النهائيات، مثلما تم  الاتفاق عليه بين اتحاد الكرة والجهاز الفني الوطني الذي سيغيب عنه المدرب  عبد الحق بن شيخة في مباراتين بسبب التزامه مع المنتخب الأول الذي سيواجه  المنتخب التونسي الأربعاء القادم. وأعرب محمد روراوة رئيس الاتحاد الجزائري لكرة القدم عن تفاؤله بتألق المنتخبات العربية الثلاثة المشاركة في هذه النهائيات. وقال  روراوة في تصريحات صحفية :"المنتخبات العربية الثلاثة  بإمكانها تحقيق نتائج جيدة في هذه البطولة"، وتابع "السودان سيستفيد من  عاملي الملعب والجمهور على اعتباره المنظم لهذه البطولة، كما أن منتخبي  تونس والجزائر لديهما إمكانيات جيدة للتألق"...

*

----------

